# Reusing a Hole?



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

With a bigger anchor or a Molly bolt. Ron


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

If you are referring to a plastic anchor that has pulled out, i usually repair that by using an E Z Anchor or a Stud Solver. They are larger than most plastic anchors and easily correct the problem. I never use plastic anchors anymore. Google them and you will see what i mean.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------

